# ASA JH3 Fitment Question



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

I want to buy a set of 18" ASA JH3's for my E90 330i. However, on Tire Rack's site, they only show that the 17's fit the E90. What's strange is that they show that they the 18s will fit an E46 (they appear in the "Upgrade Garage"), but not an E90 (they do not appear in the "Upgrade Garage"). Is this just an oversight or am I missing something? They are 18x8 with 40mm offset. There are many other 18x8 40mm ET that show as fitting the E90, so why not these? Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's a photo of the wheels:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I'll check on this and post what I find out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, these will indeed fit the car. They should show up on the site within a couple of days, but I can process orders over the phone in the meantime, or you can use the E46 to pull back the wheels.

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome...

Gary, can you provide some insight on how the bright satin silver looks different from the silver painted rims? Is there much difference between the two? How shiny is the satin silver - is it almost like chrome, or is it like the stock M3 wheels (like a hyper-black finish)? 

I'm torn between the two, although the satin silver is $40 cheaper per wheel.

Will BMW center caps fit? I've heard that they will fit the 17" JH3 rims, so I'm assuming this is the same. 

Also, last question, do you know if satin silver rims can be refinished in the event of curb rash?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Matt_330i said:


> Awesome...
> 
> Gary, can you provide some insight on how the bright satin silver looks different from the silver painted rims? Is there much difference between the two? How shiny is the satin silver - is it almost like chrome, or is it like the stock M3 wheels (like a hyper-black finish)?
> 
> ...


It is so shiny that you can see yourself in it, think of it as a more metallic finish. The site photos are actually pretty good on these.

I don't see any reason why either wheel could not be refinished as they are simply painted wheels.


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

OK, personal opinion here - do you think it would look good on a Jet Black 330i, or would I be better to stick with the painted silver? I hate crome rims, but I actually quite like some of the satin finish rims - they set off the chrome accents on the car. I don't mind paying the extra $40 if it makes a big difference. I know it's a subjective thing - but unfortunately, I can't see the rims in person to decide myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't have a very strong preference, but if forced at gunpoint to chose one  I'd pick the satin color.


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome, that's what I wanted to know. What kind of tire would you recommend for that rim. I'm thinking I'll get an all season tire to improve ride quality and noise comfort. I've been looking, and there are a few options:

Pirelli PZero Nero M+S
Kumho ASX
Bridgestone RE960 AS

The Pirelli's and Kumho's seem pretty close, except that the Kumho is much cheaper. Any reason to pick the Pirelli and pay the extra?

Let me know your thoughts/opinion on this...

Matt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Bridgestone is too new to tell right now, sorry. You may find this test helpful in deciding between the Kumho and Pirelli

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/tests/kumho_ecsta_asx.jsp


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, I read the test... but it's still hard to decide. Let me ask, what would your personal preference be (gun to the head scenario ) between these two if it were your money?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Gun to the head? Nero M+S.


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Great... Thanks


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Matt_330i said:


> Awesome...
> 
> Gary, can you provide some insight on how the bright satin silver looks different from the silver painted rims? Is there much difference between the two? How shiny is the satin silver - is it almost like chrome, or is it like the stock M3 wheels (like a hyper-black finish)?
> 
> ...


I have JH3's for my winter tires on my Jet Black 330.

The satin silver is best described as half way between a regular painted wheel and polished aluminum. It has a satin finish, without the clear coat look to it.

I have BMW center caps on mine, but they are 17" for snows.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Gun to the head? Nero M+S.


I'm quite happy with mine. They are an excellent tire for the price.


----------



## stickbm's (Jun 17, 2008)

*JH3 satin*

Hello Gary. I have went unto tirerack.com and it says that the 17" 7.5 Satin JH3 does not come up as fitment for my 1994 325is. And I know they fit because I have them on there now, but one is cracked so i need a new one as soon as possible. Thank You


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The ASA version of the wheel in the Satin finish was discontinued in 17X7.5 ET40 that your car uses. The nearest fitment that I have left is the Sport Edition A7, which is the same width, offset and design, but the color is standard silver and wouldn't match, sorry.

The one we list online was the 20mm or 32mm offset version which is a pretty low offset for a 94 3 series, I doubt that is the wheel that you have.


----------

